
Ask HN: Does your DigitalOcean droplet get hacked often? - tixocloud
Hi folks,<p>For those of you using DigitalOcean, wondering how many of you had your droplets compromised? I don&#x27;t even know where to begin investigating how they were able to penetrate.<p>I&#x27;m also considering moving away given that I have repeatedly received emails from DigitalOcean telling me that &quot;I&#x27;m the cause of traffic spikes and attacks on other websites&quot;. Contacting support is also quite useless as they assume I&#x27;m at fault.<p>Thankfully, it&#x27;s only a personal website being hosted but it&#x27;s still quite annoying.
======
Flankk
Never had an issue. Here's how to search for trojans:
[https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/my-
droplet-...](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/my-droplet-has-
been-compromised-and-is-sending-an-outgoing-flood-or-ddos-what-do-i-do)

DO has put out _a lot_ of information on how to harden your server. Beyond
that, an old Wordpress installation is the most obvious attack vector.

------
piocho
Sometimes ago I had a personal website hosted on DO, never had issues with it.

------
sosorry44
Never. What are you running on it? word press?

~~~
tixocloud
The one droplet that got hacked actually had Ghost on it.

